# I recovered and so can you!



## kmoore (Apr 24, 2013)

The last thing you need to be doing daily is reading on dp blogs/websites, it just makes you think about it. However, I know what you are feeling and the daily longing for recovery and answers.

I've had dp/dr twice and recovered both times. The first time was about 10 months and this recent time was about 3, so I did learn some tricks to help. As hard as it sounds, and you've heard it before, and to stop worrying about how you feel and just do. Accept whatever you feeling (foggy, not real, disconnected, etc) and try to live like a normal person.

Mine was from depression and anxiety and it got really bad. I was very suicidal at one point but thank God, He was with me.

* Here are some things that helped me with all my problems:*

-First, my belief in God and the fact that he sent his son, Jesus Christ, to die for us and we don't deserve it. I suspect Jesus felt dp when he was praying and crying out to God before being hung on the cross. Personally, I don't know how anyone recovers without believing in Him. I prayed a lot and read my Bible more than I use to. Getting into bible studies helped take my mind of dp too. Prayers from others help too  Read the book of Job in the Bible!

-exercise!! sweating and really working it help. I know it doesn't seem like it for the first month (or 2,3,4) but all this stuff adds up to help you recover.

-drinking lots of water. cut out some caffeine if you drink a lot of it. Eat healthy too.

-having people to support you. And by this, I mean people that make you get off the couch and leave the house!! My dad made me go on daily walks with him. My husband made me go and do, especially to church even though I didn't feel like it.

- I do see a great psychiatrist that has me on meds: Effexor XR, Trileptel, Latuda (everyone's chemistry is different though, so it may not work for you!!)

-I have a Christian counselor

-I did stuff even when I didn't feel like it! read, visit family and friends, zumba, gardening, church, etc.... I did stuff that I know I would enjoy and like if I didn't have dp.

-worked as much as possible. I subbed at schools, which was so hard to do but I found once I got there and got engaged I didn't think about the dp as much.

-accept the feeling of dp/anxiety and acknowledge its there but then just move on with your day. I know its hard but just do it. To motivate myself, I would sometimes pray to God: "Lord, I know you made this day and you wouldn't like it if I laid here all day and didn't do anything productive. Please help me" that always made me move from the bed/couch

-stay away from daily looking stuff up about it. I was told that I was no longer allowed to get on the internet if it had to do with this. and I respected my family enough to obey them, and I knew it was going to help me.

-I read that book "At Last A Life." I think that is what helped me so much the first time and then I reread it the 2nd time.

Im sure there is more, but there are the main ones.

I hope this helps and encourages you. I registered to this website just so I could tell my story. I was on here so much when I had dp both times and I swore if I got better I would let yall know. Most people get better and don't get on here, because they are normal and don't think about dp anymore!  that is why you see so much negative stuff on the internet, b/c those that get better (which is the majority of us) go on living their lives! That is also why I will not be on here after this, b/c I don't want to think about dp/dr.

God Bless and I'll pray for yall. You can recover!!!!


----------



## joshz28 (Jul 22, 2011)

This is an awesome post. I too am a christian so I can def relate to all of the stuff above. Thanks you gor posting


----------



## ginni (Oct 25, 2012)

THANKS FOR SHARING UR EXP


----------



## simonlebon (Apr 13, 2015)

kmoore said:


> - I do see a great psychiatrist that has me on meds: Effexor XR, Trileptel, Latuda (everyone's chemistry is different though, so it may not work for you!!)


Are you still on Latuda? Do you like it?


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you have the blank mind, too?


----------



## mjones (Mar 26, 2016)

fuck off with your god bull shit, I am 100% recovered from DP but this jesus bull shit just fuck off with it. seriously, go back to believing in santa clause.

i got dp from a panic attack and had it for about 2 months, and I'm fully recovered now 100%. sometimes I miss that state since it was a state I didn't give a fuck in but damn I'm glad to be back to old me.

but holy shit this thread gave me aids.


----------

